# Canary Islands Schools, Culture, and (many) Other Questions



## EmilyS (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello,
We are an American-Canadian family considering a job offer in Africa that would involve relocation to the Canary Islands. We currently reside in a forested area in California that we love, but the Canaries seem very lovely too. Neither of us have ever been there, and we will not have a chance to see the islands before making our decision. We have tons of questions, of course, and I hope you don't mind being bombarded with them. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. 

We have a three year old daughter, and I would love to know what the schooling options look like, both at this preschool stage and down the line. We are not concerned with following an American or Canadian type curriculum (we have her in a Waldorf-type school right now). We want her to have an easy transition, language-wise, but eventually want her to be immersed in Spanish and the local culture. I went to public school in Barcelona in the late 80s, and it was not very impressive. I'm sure a lot has changed since then but it's still a concern. I'm not sure if I want to do the international school thing. Any insight into the local international school(s)? 

I'm also wondering what the social scene is like for expat kids and parents. Is it easy to find playmates and "mom friends" in the expat and general communities? I know it is a general question, but there are often quite noticeable differences from place to place. Are there any formal resources for parents and kids, websites and the like? Are there many kid-friendly events or activities? Are there special interest groups for adults, like gardening, hiking/trekking and the like?

Also, how safe are the Canaries, particularly the hiking trails? We like to hike, camp, swim, and generally explore nature quite a bit, and it will be just my daughter and myself most of the time. I'm familiar with the petty crime that is typical of resort areas, but I'm more concerned about the ability to be independent in the countryside. 

Because we will need to be at least somewhat near the airport, I have been looking at Gran Canaria. But would it be feasible to live on other islands and still access international flights on a regular (3xs a month) basis? It sounds like the ferry system is very good. We would ideally like to be in a more rural area but still fairly close to a major town for travel, education, and social needs. 

Is high speed internet available? Can you reliably use Skype? Do you have to be in the middle of a larger city to get that speed or are there options in the outskirts? 

Finally, is it possible to bring dogs from abroad? If so, is it fairly easy or is it traumatizing for the animals (quarantine, ect.)? Is adequate veterinary care available? 

Anything else you might feel like sharing would be helpful. The islands have been on my bucket list of tourist destinations for decades, but permanent relocation "sight-unseen" is scary! 

Thank you!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

EmilyS said:


> Hello,
> We are an American-Canadian family considering a job offer in Africa that would involve relocation to the Canary Islands. We currently reside in a forested area in California that we love, but the Canaries seem very lovely too. Neither of us have ever been there, and we will not have a chance to see the islands before making our decision. We have tons of questions, of course, and I hope you don't mind being bombarded with them. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> We have a three year old daughter, and I would love to know what the schooling options look like, both at this preschool stage and down the line. We are not concerned with following an American or Canadian type curriculum (we have her in a Waldorf-type school right now). We want her to have an easy transition, language-wise, but eventually want her to be immersed in Spanish and the local culture. I went to public school in Barcelona in the late 80s, and it was not very impressive. I'm sure a lot has changed since then but it's still a concern. I'm not sure if I want to do the international school thing. Any insight into the local international school(s)?
> ...


Hello,

I live on the remote island of El Hierro and have done now for a few years, however our first choice was Gran Canaria, but then we found this place.

Both Tenerife and Gran Canaria have good international airports and the amenities on both islands are excellent.

I have a friend who is in air traffic control at the airport, he lives in the city of Las Palmas because it is convenient to the airport, perhaps initially you should consider doing the same until you find your way around. We frequently visit Las Palmas, it is a great place to be.

Children start school here at the age of three, I am told that children of that age are best going straight into a Spanish school no matter what nationality they are. In addition to state schools there are private American and British schools in Las Palmas

I don't think crime is a big problem in the Canaries, however like anywhere you have to use your common sense and take steps to prevent crime. Here on the island where I live crime is almost unknown.

Not being a dog owner I cannot comment much, however I had a friend who came here for the winter months from Scotland, he brought his dogs and a cat, no quarantine for either.

The Canarian people are extremely friendly, providing you have a knowledge of the language you will make friends easily. Ex Pats, we are two of the four English residents on this island the only ex pats we mix with are from South America, so I cannot really help you on that subject.

Good luck with your new adventure, there is a link below to photos of where we live, a bit remote for your needs, but one day you may wish to visit.

Hepa


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Children start school here at the age of three, I am told that children of that age are best going straight into a Spanish school no matter what nationality they are. In addition to state schools there are private American and British schools in Las Palmas
> 
> 
> Hepa


Children can start school th year that they are 3, and most do, but schooling is only obligatory at the age of 6.
Google Waldorf Canarias for info on Waldorf schools there.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Southern Tenerife

1) School Wingate, the community is mainly Brits, very cheap, half what is costs for our kids in Prague.

The parents have a get together on Fridays and the kids all play together and the parents have a drink or 2.

2) Swim, sports hiking trails, biking etc etc, Tenerife is a Mecca for this stuff.

3) Airports, Tenerife has 2 of them. The southern one tends to be flights anywhere in Europe, the northern one more to other Islands and mainland Spain. Getting to Africa can be done via Morocco Binter Canarias, you get half price if you become resident.


4) Internet, could be 100mb or 1 mb, be careful.

5) dogs, not sure sorry

6) Other stuff. Capital city in the North is great for shopping, over 500k people, 1 mil total on the island, good infrastructure motorways and hospitals/healthcare, no winter basically eternal Spring, cheap heating bills, many beaches, highest mountain in the whole of Spain ( snowcapped in winter), low taxes so cheap fuel, vegetation that looks like a Dr. Suess book, cheap flights to the rest of Europe, cheap housing because of oversupply, English spoken everywhere, Tapas, best place to view the stars after Hawaii, Siam Park/Loro park for kids, palm trees, low crime, cheap booze and mcuh more


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola from Gran Canaria.

Lots of schooling options here both bi-lingual pre-schools and international schools. The International English speaking schools all take kids from 3/4 years old up to 18 years. There is even an "American" school on the island that sort of follows the American education system (!!)

Alternatives might be Collegio Brains (pre-school to 11) or The British School, Canterbury School or Oakley College (all 3-18 years and follow the UK educational system)

As for safety, Las Palmas is one of the safest cities I've lived in, and regularly wander around it late at night after a few beers. Though of course like all large cities there are one or two small areas that are a little more "colourful" than you might be happy with. As for the countryside I've never heard of anyone having problems, and several of my friends go camping, hiking, cycling etc.

As for expat scene, there are many of us here I think the official figure for permanent residents is 10,000 Brits, I don't remember the number for Americans, but the port here does a thriving business servicing the African oil rigs that all seem to be American owned. Also I know a few people whose husbands work in oil/gas or mining in Africa, but the wives and kids live here with hubby commuting at the weekends.

Internet connections are good, you can get 100mb/s fibre from Telefonica in Las Palmas and a couple of the other larger towns, though connections in the country are predictably a little less than that 

If you have any other questions please ask


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EmilyS said:


> Hello,
> We are an American-Canadian family considering a job offer in Africa that would involve relocation to the Canary Islands. We currently reside in a forested area in California that we love, but the Canaries seem very lovely too. Neither of us have ever been there, and we will not have a chance to see the islands before making our decision. We have tons of questions, of course, and I hope you don't mind being bombarded with them. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> We have a three year old daughter, and I would love to know what the schooling options look like, both at this preschool stage and down the line. We are not concerned with following an American or Canadian type curriculum (we have her in a Waldorf-type school right now). We want her to have an easy transition, language-wise, but eventually want her to be immersed in Spanish and the local culture. I went to public school in Barcelona in the late 80s, and it was not very impressive. I'm sure a lot has changed since then but it's still a concern. I'm not sure if I want to do the international school thing. Any insight into the local international school(s)?
> ...


Hi

I see you've had lots of good advice answering your questions, but I was wondering how you were managing the visa issues - working in Africa won't get you a residence visa in Europe generally, nor Spain specifically


----------



## EmilyS (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for these responses. The information is very helpful, especially since so much of the information online is geared toward tourism. I am getting more excited about the move, which is looking likely. I am not sure about the visa/residency issues at this point, xabiachica. My husband's company would be handling the relocation including the legal/immigration aspects. It is one of my biggest questions, as I would like to establish residency if possible. I would love for my daughter to go to Spanish schools like I did. It seems like the schools on the island are good going forward (at this young age I'm looking more for friendliness and fun than academics of course). And the resident discounts sound significant. I also just like to be part of a place versus a visitor. Unfortunately, we have immigration-related considerations in both Canada and the USA that might complicate things from this end as well as the Spanish/EU end. (Sigh.) 

I think we will try to find a place near but not in Las Palmas. Close enough for functional internet but still retain at least a little of the more rural feel we prefer. My husband has heard that Santa Brigida might be a good choice? Haven't had time to look into it. 

One of my less important questions is about food and access to natural/eco products. I am really looking forward to eating traditional Spanish food again. Is that part of the Canary culture? Is fresh food without pesticides readily available? Is there much farming on the islands, and can you get food straight from farmers, say eggs or milk? Can you garden if you had the space? Are there stores that sell chemical-free products like laundry soap, shampoo, ect? If not, are shipping costs from online EU stores reasonable? 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Shipping/Postal from the Iberian part of Spain is extortionate and prohibitive. However Las Palmas has almost everything. Organic foods I cannot comment on, we have a garden and can grow most things, but without certain, pesticides and herbicides, it would be almost impossible, slugs snails and rodents are a constant nuisance, funguses are also a problem.

The city caters for an international cuisine, so yes you will be able to try Spanish dishes along with the more popular Canarian food

Many locally cultivated and produced products are sold at outdoor markets, I like the Sunday market at Teror, not far from Las Palmas, I also like Teror, the countryside around the village is stunning.

Yes there is quite a lot of farming/growing on the island in some areas you can buy direct. Eggs supposedly have to be government stamped so cannot legally be purchased from the farm, however most on our outdoor market are unstamped.


----------



## EmilyS (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks again. My goodness, Teror is gorgeous! Ugh, slugs. . .I complain about the deer here and occasional marauding bear, but at least I can build a fence.  I apologize for the level of my ignorance regarding the culture and lifestyle of the Canaries. I have had little time to research (until today), and I'm a Pacific girl with virtually no familiarity other than as a potential tourist god knows how many years ago. Even when I lived in Spain, I never really gained much knowledge about Canarian culture. Looks like I will soon have the chance to learn!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

EmilyS said:


> Thanks again. My goodness, Teror is gorgeous! Ugh, slugs. . .I complain about the deer here and occasional marauding bear, but at least I can build a fence.  I apologize for the level of my ignorance regarding the culture and lifestyle of the Canaries. I have had little time to research (until today), and I'm a Pacific girl with virtually no familiarity other than as a potential tourist god knows how many years ago. Even when I lived in Spain, I never really gained much knowledge about Canarian culture. Looks like I will soon have the chance to learn!


Don't worry, you will find life here to be very areeable, so much so that you may wish to stay………….I did..


----------

